# Buddhism dying out in Japan



## pilgrim3970 (Jul 15, 2008)

In Japan, Buddhism May Be Dying Out 

Interesting read.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2008)

Well the RP churches in Japan are growing, albeit slowly.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 15, 2008)

The state religion in Japan is Shintoism. Legally they are somewhat tolerant of other religions. Japan is a very syncretistic society as well so the fact that pure Buddhism may be declinng, though encouraging, doesn't really tell the whole story In my humble opinion. Most people in Japan will not claim to hold to any religion at all and yet will practice Shinto rites and superstitions. I've entered houses of friends in Japan that, while they professed no religious preference whatsoever, had the typical Shinto "god shelf" in the typical place of honour in their home.

It is true however that the Gospel is going forth in Japan, but, as has already been observed, slowly.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 15, 2008)

What did the buddhist monk say to the hot dog vendor?



































_Make me one with everything._


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What did the buddhist monk say to the hot dog vendor?
> 
> 
> 
> _Make me one with everything._


----------



## Davidius (Jul 15, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > What did the buddhist monk say to the hot dog vendor?
> ...


----------



## R Harris (Jul 15, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> The state religion in Japan is Shintoism. Legally they are somewhat tolerant of other religions. Japan is a very syncretistic society as well so the fact that pure Buddhism may be declinng, though encouraging, doesn't really tell the whole story In my humble opinion. Most people in Japan will not claim to hold to any religion at all and yet will practice Shinto rites and superstitions. I've entered houses of friends in Japan that, while they professed no religious preference whatsoever, had the typical Shinto "god shelf" in the typical place of honour in their home.



Hmmmm . . . . sort of like America, with the "average" family having 3 Bibles on their living room bookshelf but living like your typical practical atheist pagan?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2008)

R Harris said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > The state religion in Japan is Shintoism. Legally they are somewhat tolerant of other religions. Japan is a very syncretistic society as well so the fact that pure Buddhism may be declinng, though encouraging, doesn't really tell the whole story In my humble opinion. Most people in Japan will not claim to hold to any religion at all and yet will practice Shinto rites and superstitions. I've entered houses of friends in Japan that, while they professed no religious preference whatsoever, had the typical Shinto "god shelf" in the typical place of honour in their home.
> ...



Quite Exactly I believe Mr. Harris.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 15, 2008)

R Harris said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > The state religion in Japan is Shintoism. Legally they are somewhat tolerant of other religions. Japan is a very syncretistic society as well so the fact that pure Buddhism may be declinng, though encouraging, doesn't really tell the whole story In my humble opinion. Most people in Japan will not claim to hold to any religion at all and yet will practice Shinto rites and superstitions. I've entered houses of friends in Japan that, while they professed no religious preference whatsoever, had the typical Shinto "god shelf" in the typical place of honour in their home.
> ...




True, so painfully true. Godlessness manifests its ugly head in many forms.


----------

